# Changes to cron? after upgrading to 12.3 from 12.2



## Crotalus (Feb 4, 2022)

After upgrading from v12.2 to v12.3 a couple of thing occurred with running `cron`.

This entry is causing a problem after update.

```
# Save some entropy so that /dev/random can re-seed on boot.
*/11   *       *       *       *       operator /usr/libexec/save-entropy
```

From /root/mbox

```
From operator@Phaedra Fri Feb  4 05:00:00 2022
Return-Path: <operator@Phaedra>
Received: from Phaedra (localhost [127.0.0.1])
        by Phaedra (8.16.1/8.16.1) with ESMTPS id 214C001m073594
        (version=TLSv1.3 cipher=TLS_AES_256_GCM_SHA384 bits=256 verify=NO)
        for <root@Phaedra>; Fri, 4 Feb 2022 05:00:00 -0700 (MST)
        (envelope-from operator@Phaedra)
Received: (from operator@localhost)
        by Phaedra (8.16.1/8.16.1/Submit) id 214C00M9073592;
        Fri, 4 Feb 2022 05:00:00 -0700 (MST)
        (envelope-from operator)
Date: Fri, 4 Feb 2022 05:00:00 -0700 (MST)
Message-Id: <202202041200.214C00M9073592@Phaedra>
From: Cron Daemon <operator@Phaedra>
To: root@Phaedra
Subject: Cron <operator@Phaedra> /usr/libexec/save-entropy
X-Cron-Env: <SHELL=/bin/sh>
X-Cron-Env: <PATH=/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin>
X-Cron-Env: <HOME=/var/log>
X-Cron-Env: <MAILTO=root>
X-Cron-Env: <=======>
X-Cron-Env: <LOGNAME=operator>
X-Cron-Env: <USER=operator>
Status: RO

cron: putenv: Invalid argument
```

From /var/log/cron

```
Feb  4 07:39:00 Phaedra /usr/sbin/cron[1051]: (*system*) PARSE (bad hour)
Feb  4 07:39:00 Phaedra /usr/sbin/cron[1051]: (*system*) PARSE (bad minute) 
Feb  4 07:39:00 Phaedra /usr/sbin/cron[1051]: (*system*) PARSE (bad day-of-week)
Feb  4 07:39:00 Phaedra /usr/sbin/cron[1051]: (*system*) PARSE (bad minute)
```

I did a work around by this entry.

```
# Save some entropy so that /dev/random can re-seed on boot.
0,10,20,30,40,50 *  *  *  *             operator /usr/libexec/save-entropy
```
I don't see anything wrong with the entry. Any ideas?

The second problem is that I have few entries that I wanted to write to /usr/log/messages. I did this by using the following at the end of the line. 
	
	



```
>> /var/log/messages
10      1       *       *       *       root    /usr/libexec/MoviesDbBackup.pl >> /var/log/messages
#
```
 The jobs run to completion but nothing appears on the log file.

Does anybody have any ideas why this no longer works?


----------



## covacat (Feb 4, 2022)

check /etc/crontab for etcupdate leftovers
like >>>>> 
<<<< 
=======


----------



## Tieks (Feb 4, 2022)

Crotalus said:


> /usr/libexec/MoviesDbBackup.pl >> /var/log/messages


Instead of redirecting that output to /var/log/messages you might like to use this: `/usr/libexec/MoviesDbBackup.pl | /usr/bin/logger`. It's a more appropriate way to write stuff to syslog.


----------



## Crotalus (Feb 4, 2022)

> check /etc/crontab for etcupdate leftovers
> like >>>>>
> <<<<
> =======


There was and I removed them. I need to wait and see what happens. This was not one of the files that I needed to edit.

Thanks!


----------

